# Canadian AL/CU termination



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

Someone have a cheap fast way to splice #6 Al to #8 copper? Don't say ilsco blocks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

Blackburn WR series, I think a WR159 will work...

Cheers

John


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I mean, you only have so many options:


Insulated lugs like Polaris or Ilsco blocks.
Crimp connections and tape or heatshrink.
Split bolts and tape or clamshell covers.
They really don't get much cheaper and easier than insulated lugs, but if you don't like that, I'd probably choose split-bolts and clamshells.


----------



## Jmcstevenson (Sep 11, 2010)

Big John said:


> I mean, you only have so many options:
> 
> 
> Insulated lugs like Polaris or Ilsco blocks.
> ...




Didn't realize they made combo al/cu split bolts. Thanks guys just saved my bacon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Home Depot carries set-screw style barrel reducers for excellent prices. They are basically the same thing as what's inside of the Polaris connectors, without the insulation. They are easier to install and insulate than splitbolts, IMO.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

AL-CU rated

Blackburn Model # ASR1114-B2-10


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Jmcstevenson said:


> Didn't realize they made combo al/cu split bolts. Thanks guys just saved my bacon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Burney KSU series


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wcord said:


> Burney KSU series


I only see 'CU' on there!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> I only see 'CU' on there!


Look on the other side 

BURNDY; Split Bolt; UNIVERSAL SERVIT; KSU, Universal; Conductor Range (Main/Primary): 2 (6-1) - 8 AWG Solid; Number Of Conductors/Ports (Tap/Secondary): 1; Conductor Range (Tap/Secondary): 8 AWG Solid - 1 (6-1); Finish: Tin Plated; Material: High Conductivity Copper Alloy; Installation Torque: 275 IN-LB; Conductor Type: Run: ACSR, 5005, AAAC, Commercial Stranded Aluminum, Commercial Stranded And Solid Copper; Tap: ACSR, 5005, AAAC, Commercial Stranded Aluminum, Commercial Stranded And Solid Copper, Steel (Nominal Diameter); Width: 0.59 IN; Length: 1.48 IN; Cross Flats: 0.81 IN


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The little bar in the split bolt keeps the AL and CU apart. The butt connector has a barrier inside. The split bolt is more bombproof but like @HackWork said the butt is much easier to insulate, plus it will lay nicer in some spots, for example maybe if you are making the splice in an LB the butts might work better.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

wcord said:


> Look on the other side
> 
> BURNDY; Split Bolt; UNIVERSAL SERVIT; KSU, Universal; Conductor Range (Main/Primary): 2 (6-1) - 8 AWG Solid; Number Of Conductors/Ports (Tap/Secondary): 1; Conductor Range (Tap/Secondary): 8 AWG Solid - 1 (6-1); Finish: Tin Plated; Material: High Conductivity Copper Alloy; Installation Torque: 275 IN-LB; Conductor Type: Run: ACSR, 5005, AAAC, Commercial Stranded Aluminum, Commercial Stranded And Solid Copper; Tap: ACSR, 5005, AAAC, Commercial Stranded Aluminum, Commercial Stranded And Solid Copper, Steel (Nominal Diameter); Width: 0.59 IN; Length: 1.48 IN; Cross Flats: 0.81 IN


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------

